# Auto. Taping Tool Repair- Try to Stump Craig



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello DWT members,

Someone requested I open up a thread to take requests on how to fix their automatic taping/finishing tools (tapetech, columbia, tapeworm, northstar, concorde, goldblatt, blueline, premier).:jester:

So I thought I would make it a Game to see who is the first to "Stump" me on issues your having with your A.T.F. tools. (I'm sure there will be many, but lets see whose first. LOL)

In order for me to help me out, you're going to have to be as descriptive as possible with your problem and answer ?'s back to me.

A little background on me:
I'm Co-Owner of Al's Taping Tools. I've been with the company since 1998 and started there with tool repair which is how I normally spend half of my working days.
I have never run a_ "mile of tape"_ in my life, yet have held in my hands thousands of tools and fixed them accordingly. (Sorry John, had to throw that out there)
I've worked on every brand of these tools.

So, what I ask is you to be as thorough as you can in your problem you are getting w/ your tool. Also, if possible, pictures are nice showing how the end product is wrong, or how the tool isn't right.
Also, Mention if you are new to ATF tools. (that will send me on a different path of "newbie tips for running tools")

So, If you're all ready, who will be the first to "Stump" me?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> Hello DWT members,
> 
> Someone requested I open up a thread to take requests on how to fix their automatic taping/finishing tools (tapetech, columbia, tapeworm, northstar, concorde, goldblatt, blueline, premier).:jester:
> 
> ...


Do we get a free T-shirt if we do stump you? :yes: Or for the northern hemispere a free tool repair on the offending tool.


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> Do we get a free T-shirt if we do stump you? :yes: Or for the northern hemispere a free tool repair on the offending tool.


Economy has been kinda rough. I've gotta pen with my logo and phone # hahaha.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I've got one for you.
My NorthStar Bazookas cutter blade won't fully retract, meaning it jams constantly. I have replaced the wheels that the cutter chain rides on, the cutter block, new pyramid blade, pulled a link out of the chain, and the spring has a ton of tension. I'm stumped.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Checkers said:


> I've got one for you.
> My NorthStar Bazookas cutter blade won't fully retract, meaning it jams constantly. I have replaced the wheels that the cutter chain rides on, the cutter block, new pyramid blade, pulled a link out of the chain, and the spring has a ton of tension. I'm stumped.


Its the track that it all fits into, The end is bent just a little so it wont allow the cutter block to retract fully, Or one of the tiny screws that holds it steady is missing.............Hows that super tool man craig.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Checkers said:


> I've got one for you.
> My NorthStar Bazookas cutter blade won't fully retract, meaning it jams constantly. I have replaced the wheels that the cutter chain rides on, the cutter block, new pyramid blade, pulled a link out of the chain, and the spring has a ton of tension. I'm stumped.


 Got the same problem myself and it is the guide that the cutter runs through the machine! Brandon if ur out there im still waiting


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Got the same problem myself and it is the guide that the cutter runs through the machine! Brandon if ur out there im still waiting


 Hey VANMAN, Its Craig from Al's Taping Tools this time, not Brandon from WallTools. Gotta give credit where credit is due.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Hey VANMAN, Its Craig from Al's Taping Tools this time, not Brandon from WallTools. Gotta give credit where credit is due.


 Yea i know but i was hoping Brandon might b watchin this thread!:thumbup:
I will have 2 email him!!


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

cazna said:


> Its the track that it all fits into, The end is bent just a little so it wont allow the cutter block to retract fully, Or one of the tiny screws that holds it steady is missing.............Hows that super tool man craig.


Lol! That's where I would start.:thumbsup:

Here's a pic of the piece he's referring to. (part # is highlighted in red)
It comes out with just 1 flat head 4-40 screw and nylock nut above. Also remove the nylon cutter chain wheel. Then take out the cutter chainassembly. Just tap on it from the opposite end far enough to get a grip on it with a needle nose pliers.










This may have been bent up if it ever had a fall while standing up. Might be tweaked/bent towards the filler valve causing it not to go all the way back.

Could also be a good build up of paper stuck in the empty space the razor blade is supposed to move freely through. When you remove the cutter block tube (in pic above) you have more room once removed to fit a very thin flathead screwdriver.

You can also take off this piece to really get inside to clean it up...


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi A.T.T. Craig, Your photobucket isn't working.


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Hi A.T.T. Craig, Your photobucket isn't working.


Sorry, I have 3 x's in a row for an album name in the link and DWT changes them to *** (3stars) so the forum doesn't get spammed w/ bad pictures I'm guessing.

I'll look for a work around.

There we go.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> Lol! That's where I would start.:thumbsup:
> 
> Here's a pic of the piece he's referring to. (part # is highlighted in red)
> It comes out with just 1 flat head 4-40 screw and nylock nut above. Also remove the nylon cutter chain wheel. Then take out the cutter chainassembly. Just tap on it from the opposite end far enough to get a grip on it with a needle nose pliers.
> ...


Yea thats the beast!!:thumbup:


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

Bump!

Who has an issue with their ATF Tools? (bazookas, angle heads, flat boxes,...)


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mmmm, Ok, Whats ATF?? automatic flow??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Post 39
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/bazzoka-issue-2449/index2/#post48510


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

cazna said:


> Mmmm, Ok, Whats ATF?? automatic flow??


ATF = "Automatic Taping + Finishing"


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Post 39
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/bazzoka-issue-2449/index2/#post48510


Looking into your link.


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Post 39
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/bazzoka-issue-2449/index2/#post48510


I left a few pointers there for you. Hope it helps.


----------

